# Dutchman's pipe



## practicallyostensible (Oct 17, 2007)

This is Aristolochia gigantea aka "Giant Pelican Flower". I bought it as a tiny vine less then two months back, and despite it only being a few feet tall it already produced a flower. I'm hoping that as it ages, the size of the flower will increase. Oh, and it smells like rotting meat (awesome). Apparently, the vines attract flies to trap them overnight as a method of pollination.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

very cool, thanx for posting


----------



## cdub (Oct 17, 2007)

neato.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 18, 2007)

well the rotting meat smell isn't so cool ...... but .......I sure do like it!


----------



## Marco (Oct 18, 2007)

those things are pretty cool i saw one at the new york botanical garden when i went to visit with eorchids


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 19, 2007)

That's pretty awesome! The showy part of the calyx looks almost like a big purple and white fractal.


----------

